# No carrier detected, IC



## bowlerman (Nov 24, 2008)

i keep getting a no carrier detected using Internet connect with os 10.3.9. using internal and a external modem. tried different number to this isp(snip) and even tried anopther isp and nothing. wiped it and put 10.2.4 and nothing. Put back 10.3.2 and nothing so put it back to 10.3.9. any help? tried apple modem v.34, v.90, v,92. i am so lost?


----------



## bowlerman (Nov 24, 2008)

heres an update. tried unchecking wait for dial tone before dialing which i read about somewhere on here and also unchecking enable error correction and compression in modem.  Now i can login to my isp but still is deathly slow to connect to itunes or any web page??  its so slow it will not pull a web page but is connected to isp??


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 24, 2008)

What bps rate are you connecting at?

The iTunes music store will run excruciatingly slow over a dial-up connection -- a broadband connection is recommended for using the iTMS.


----------



## bowlerman (Nov 24, 2008)

it says 48000bps. it takes 10 min to pull a web page and doesn't finish. ??


----------



## bowlerman (Nov 24, 2008)

well my phone line had a short outside and they fixed it and now i can access web pages but i also put a new internal modem in too. just a follow up


----------

